# My first deer



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

My very first deer this morning..went out to get set up in our blind early before shooting light...my daughters 5 and 9 asleep on a camp mat beside me. Saw the deer peep out of the treeline about 50 yards away..it went out to grab a bite..then back in..second time out I nailed him perfectly...he reared up and ran about 100 yards. Woo Hooo

Hmmm..testing a pic link


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations!!!
I shot my first deer last weekend, so I know how you feel.

Nicely done.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

congrats to both of you! i'm still waiting for my first one.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Congrats to both of you first timers!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool!! Good way to start!


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice work! Can you post a picture?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

As soon as Dh gets around to home ( he's still out trying for his own deer  )I can see about him getting a pic up for me.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Congratulations both of you. May many more follow.


----------



## Yeti (Nov 3, 2006)

congrates! 
aways good to hear someone getting their first one, and had a good time doing it.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

congrat's on the first one :goodjob: 
our season opens wednesday
hope to hang one this year


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Welcome to the First Deer Club !!
I am also a member as of last week. 
Ain't it a thrill ????

Congratulations, now the real work begins....hanging, skinning, cutting it up and figuring out where to stash it all.

enjoy your success, that's quite an accomplishment. 
Margo


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats on your first deer!! 

Our deer season doesn't start until this coming Saturday, and I'm hoping to get my first deer then! I've gone for 2 seasons now, didn't have much of a chance the first season (deer was running), blew my shot the 2nd season due to getting overexcited (I've been kidded a lot about "doe fever" for the last year), and this year I'm hoping to have learned from my mistakes! *LOL* Sure looking forward to getting out there, I think I'm driving the DH nuts talking about it


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats to all of you! I killed my first deer 48yrs ago & I can still remember that feeling! I still get it every time I kill one. I'm a little pleasantly surprised at the number of women that seem to be hunting now.I think that it's a Very Good Thing! When I was a young man there was a ritual for first-time deer killers that involved drinking the blood of the just-killed deer.I doubt if that's still a feature of deer hunting now. I didn't make my kids do it. Good Hunting & be Safe!


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats!

I had to be christened with my first one--blood all over my face. Looked like an indian going to battle! 

I can't believe your daughters were sleeping in the blind with you! Wow. That's super neat.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Hubby got his first of the year here on the first day, lol but sat out there from 4 am til 4 pm, and got it at 4:15!!! lol it was kinda funny!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good Job! The family that hunts together tracks todether. Were your kids scared by the blast or did they know it was coming?

That is quite a picture in my mind.

Thanks.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Chuckles*...I still joke with DH about my youngest...(5 years old) who when I told her to stay in the blind while I went to track the deer, said very slowly " What did you say ?? I can't hear you..."I honestly expected more jumping up frightened girls but they were not frightened at all.


----------

